# Need to Find WOMEN'S snowboard boots



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey all,
So whenever my girlfriend and I go snowboarding, she complains that her toes are freezing and we can only be on the slopes for about 2 hours before she has to come in and warm her toes up. I think that she may have gotten a boot that was a size too small, but she's had the boots for a few years so I'm thinking of just getting her a new pair. Because I'm not sure if it was the boot being to small, I was hoping that some ladies on this forum could tell me about their boots or if anyone knows of some women's boots that are known for warmth...thanks a lot!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

These should be plenty warm: Burton Supreme Heat

My wife just bought some Salomon Vigil boots, but we haven't been out on the slopes to test out their warmth. My suggestion, buy some thick, warm snowboarding socks. Then go out to the stores with those socks and try on a bunch of boots. It would be a good idea to follow the boot guide on this forum. With all of that in mind your GF should be able to find a nice fitting boot, which combined with the warm socks will keep her toes warm.

Another piece to consider, are her cold toes a result of circulation loss due to bad boots and/or bad bindings, overtightening of bindings, etc?


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i get really cold feet on the slopes too, i buy the big packs of toe warmers and i stick the to my feet at the beginning of the day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DC boot have foot beds that you can slide the toe warmers into. 

Definitely spend the money and get her a good pair of boots. If the problem persists, it's probably a circulation issue, which you'll still want good boots for. Then try things like toe warmers, heated foot beds, those sort of things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

what kind of socks is she wearing. My feet are cold all the time. A nice pair of heavy socks make a big difference. Also a better boot will have more insulation in them. 

Burton Ultra Wool Sock - Women's from Backcountry.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the replies these are helping. She actually wears two pairs sometimes, one being thick burton socks and the other being a thinner pair of Volcom socks. I'm starting to think it's a poor circulation issue but am hoping to counter it with some good boots and heat down there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

also there are these

Therm-ic ThermicSole Perform Heated Insoles from Backcountry.com

i think you have to buy the battery pack though


----------

